# EcoTech Marine Radion XR15FW PRO G4



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am currently running a pair of these lights on my 75g tank. This is how I am running them over roughly 18" of water column. This gives me around 90par at the substrate. Depending on your tank depth and plant mass, you might consider a little less power.


----------



## Harley Gremlin (Apr 15, 2018)

Thats not even close to what I have set up. I took a screen shot of what I have set up but can't figure out how to post pic.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For what it's worth, I was also using a Seneye par meter when I set up the above. 
As for pics, I upload them to this site (Resources pull down, then upload images)

The pic below was taken directly under one of the lights, with about 1" of water above the sensor.









And this pic was at the substrate


----------



## Harley Gremlin (Apr 15, 2018)

Well I found resource and upload image but still can't figure out how to get it on screen. What am I missing?

I see you only have five sliders. My light have 8. UV, Violet, royal blue, blue, cool white, warm white, green and red. I have my light set for 5.5k to 6k. I don't have a par meter.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For the image you uploaded, copy the Image URL.
Then go to Quick Reply of the thread you wish to post the image in (i.e., this thread). At the top of the area you type in there are various icons. The 4th icon from the right should be "insert image".
Click that icon and replace the http:// that shows up with the Image URL you copied earlier then hit enter. It should post some text that looks like this 
"[IM G]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=103105&title=Radion_Settingsc.jpg[/IMG]" without the space between [IM G] (I added the space so you could see the text without seeing the image)

Bump:


Harley Gremlin said:


> I see you only have five sliders. My light have 8. UV, Violet, royal blue, blue, cool white, warm white, green and red. I have my light set for 5.5k to 6k. I don't have a par meter.


Really, that is interesting (UV, Violet, Royal Blue) Wonder why that is. Only thing I can think of is you have the XR15W G4 light. It has the 8 different colors.

LEDs 
Colors
4 - Cool White
4 - Deep Blue
4 - Blue
2 - Green
2 - Photo Red
4 - UV
2 - Violet
1 - Warm White










Bump: The XR15 Freshwater light I have only has 5 colors
LEDs
Colors
8 - Cool White
7 - Warm White
4 - Red
2 - Green
2 - Blue


----------



## Harley Gremlin (Apr 15, 2018)

Think I got it figured out. Take a look. I have to open up each point for you to se my color settings.

Bump:


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have 3 XR15w G3 Radions paired with an Apex Controller over a 220 gallon. The Apex user interface isn't as robust as EcoSmart Live but I'm happy with it

Hope this helps


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats - you figured out how to upload and insert pictures! I was probably 20 posts in before I finally got good at doing that.

As for what you posted - I'm not sure how much the UV or Violet are going to help your plants. Definitely have the Red and Warm White at 100% on the slider and and I would consider for your mid day setting to have the power slider closer to 100%. That would give you as much Red and Warm White as possible. I would then bring the Cool White slider up along with the Deep Blue until the tank looks right. The Green can be adjust to suit you color taste. Then maybe add in some of the Blue and I would guess maybe 5-10% or less of the UV and V.


----------



## Harley Gremlin (Apr 15, 2018)

OK changed it. What do you think. I didn't take it to 100% yet due to i have really bad algae problem with it that high.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

If it looks good to you then I would say give it a try for a few weeks. I too have some algae issues, mostly GDA on the glass and some plants with GSA on some plants. Still playing with fertilizer levels and lighting intensity to see if I can make an improvement. If you havn't found it yet, this site has a lot to offer on many aspects of planted aquariums including algae issues...
Dennis Wong's site


----------



## Harley Gremlin (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ordered 2 of these for my 90P... Will definitely try the templates posted above, see if one will suit to my liking! Thanks


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Got my Radions yesterday and hooked it up... Below is my current template settings, we'll see how it goes for the first week before i make tweaks... So far I am liking the color renditions


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on the new lights @khanzer22 - your sliders on the colors looks pretty familiar. Personally I think the lights would benefit from 1 more blue LED and 1 less green LED.
For what its worth, just for fun I cranked up my lights to 100% everything, then checked the substrate PAR levels with the PAR meter.


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Immortal1 said:


> Congrats on the new lights @khanzer22 - your sliders on the colors looks pretty familiar. Personally I think the lights would benefit from 1 more blue LED and 1 less green LED.
> For what its worth, just for fun I cranked up my lights to 100% everything, then checked the substrate PAR levels with the PAR meter.


Thanks @Immortal1! Who's template that I have similar settings with? I just base my template from the ones posted here and just kinda mixed it up with the colors that looks good to my pair of eyes 

Just returning to the hobby so I really took my time deciding to get the right LED lighting upgrade for my 90P, and I believe I made the right choice... Now I have an extra Grand Solar 1 laying around that I don't know if I will keep for my next tank or not!

And wow, what an insane PAR it gives when they're all 100%, thanks for sharing... Actually, on the 1st day with these lights with the template I setup, noticed that pretty much all of the plants (of diff sizes) shows signs of pearling, not that crazy though, so my guess is that the PAR is high in that settings... I just hope I don't disturb anything, balance wise, that will result to algae bloom! (knocks on wood!)


----------

